# The food we eat



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is where I saw the interview about food inc. It's very very interesting.Watch it's not just about McDonalds like you'll see in the first minutes 

http://video.pbs.org/video/1143263943/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My favorite documentary of 2009.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Public television....the politics of food?????

I am going ahead and adding you to my treehugger club:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL,the only (skinny) SAR person would make a comment like that. Buh ya
It's pretty undeniable, the food thing that is.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Public television....the politics of food?????
> 
> I am going ahead and adding you to my treehugger club:lol:


This one is pretty good and boring. I didn't watch it all the way through since I had to start my victory garden.
I hope nobody starts eating organic as I don't want the prices getting any higher. By the way DDTwas never bad for you.
http://www.hulu.com/watch/67878/the-future-of-food

Keep it up Jen and I'll join PETA, repelling with a dog is very very abusive!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Victory garden my ass. 

I didn't even read whatever the link had to say, whatever it is..regarding eating/sleeping/exercise..whatever, common sense is the key and if you don't have any of that..well you're ****ed.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> This one is pretty good and boring. I didn't watch it all the way through since I had to start my victory garden.
> I hope nobody starts eating organic as I don't want the prices getting any higher. By the way DDTwas never bad for you.
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/67878/the-future-of-food
> 
> Keep it up Jen and I'll join PETA, repelling with a dog is very very abusive!


Hulu discriminates against Canadians. Can't watch the stuff.

Are you growing some dreads with your veggies?=D>

Gerry....common sense is not so common anymore....](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> This is where I saw the interview about food inc. It's very very interesting.Watch it's not just about McDonalds like you'll see in the first minutes
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/1143263943/


I watched the documentary "Food Inc." last night. Really very thought provoking.


----------

